# Portuguese lessons online



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

This site gives a word a day...and then puts it into a sentence...although Brazilian portuguese can help

Portuguese Brazilian Words of the Day - Free Portuguese Brazilian Vocabulary Lessons Online


Learn Portuguese - Portuguese Language - EasyPortuguese


Remember learning you ABC as a child.....

Portuguese Words / Portuguese Vocabulary - Learning Portuguese is Easy!

Learn Portuguese - Portuguese Language - EasyPortuguese


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*

Hi Siobhanwf

Top tip.

Peter


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Wot bout dose of us oo kneed inglish lessuns?


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*



silvers said:


> Wot bout dose of us oo kneed inglish lessuns?


Hi Silvers

I could teach you Scouse. But sorry can't help with the inglish



Peter


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

silvers said:


> Wot bout dose of us oo kneed inglish lessuns?



Just for you Silvers....


Learn English Free Online


----------

